# Wake on Lan



## illaX (14. Juni 2005)

Hallo,
ich moechte einen Rechner uebers Netzwerk starten. Ich weiss, das ich den UDP 9 benutzen muss und mit der Klasse DatgramSocket.
Mit DatagramSocket sende ich dann ein Datagrampacket. Nun ist das Problem, das ich beim DatagramPacket die IP vom client, den ich hochfahren moechte angeben soll. 
Aber die IP habe ich doch gar nicht.

Habe ich irgendetwas falsch verstanden?


----------



## matdacat (14. Juni 2005)

Naja, irgendwie wirst du den gewünschten Rechner ja identifizieren müssen?


----------



## illaX (14. Juni 2005)

Ich wuerde das mit der MAC-Address machen. Da ein Rechner, der ausgeschaltet ist keine IP haben kann. Deswegen verstehe ich nicht, warum ich die IP angeben soll.


----------



## Thomas Darimont (14. Juni 2005)

Hallo!

Schau mal hier: http://www.jibble.org/wake-on-lan/

Gruß Tom


----------



## illaX (14. Juni 2005)

Vielen dank, jetzt verstehe ich welche IP ich dort eintragen soll.
Aber kann ich das Packet nicht gezielt senden? Weil wenn ich jetzt ein Netzwerk von ueber 2000 Rechner habe ist es unpraktisch an jeden PC eine Nachricht zu senden 

Danke fuer die Hilfe


----------



## elmato (14. Juni 2005)

sowas macht man normalerweise auch ueber broadcast messages oder?


----------



## illaX (14. Juni 2005)

ja genau und wie kann ich die ip vom broadcast herausfinden?


----------



## illaX (14. Juni 2005)

Bisher sende ich es an die IP von dem Client. Wenn ich WoL kurz nach dem shutdown ausfuehre funktioniert es auch, aber wenn er schon eine laengere Zeit ausgeschaltet ist geht es nicht mehr.


----------



## elmato (14. Juni 2005)

du brauchst soweit ich das sehen konnte einen broadcast server
schau mal unter
http://www.developer.com/java/other/article.php/3315501
und tipp mal in google.com broadcast +java ein


----------



## Thomas Darimont (14. Juni 2005)

Hallo!

 Die Broadcast IP-Adresse eines Subnetz ist die letzte gültige IP-Adresse dieses Subnetz.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Subnetz

 Gruß Tom


----------



## kirashet (14. Juni 2005)

Einfach an 255.255.255.255 schicken, dann klappt's bestimmt


----------



## illaX (15. Juni 2005)

Danke ich werde es mal ausprobieren


----------



## _jsd_ (13. Juli 2005)

vom prinzip her ist es eigentlich egal welchen port du über udp nimmst...der aufbau des 'MagickPackage' ist entscheident...und das es an die broadcast gesendet wird zb. 192.168.56.255 wobei die 255 die broadcast des netztes 192.168.56 ist...

schau mal auf http://www.gossi23.de/jsd/, ist zwar gerade nicht erreichbar dürfte sich aber in ein paar h gegeben haben...dort findest du wol code für java und php...

hmf _jsd_


----------

